# Car seat recommendations



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

I bought an Outward Hound carseat for Murphy before he even came home to me but he has chewed the tether strap off of it and now has to sit in his seat without a tether. He rides to work with me every day so I really need a safe car seat for him. I am looking at the Fidorido and one called Lookout1 by Snoozer. The Fidorido has a harness tether and seems to be the safer of the two. Please tell me what your experiences have been with either of these. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I have a Lookout II by Snoozer and it works great. I prefer II, as it has a storage box under it that comes in handy to hold the leash, treats, poo bags or whatever. I know there are some members who have Fidorido so hopefully they will chime in.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I got a Lookout II and I love it as well. It fits both Neezers too so just in case you add another one. I haven't put anything in the drawer since I forget about it but it is there


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We have the FidoRido and love it.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I have Look Out II oversized (without drawer) and I love it too.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Poornima said:


> I have Look Out II oversized (without drawer) and I love it too.


I have the same thing for Oliver and Comet


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Another satisfied Lookout II owner here


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I know Dale and Cicero have the FidoRido, too. When I can afford a new one, that is what I'll be getting.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Thank you all for answering. Ann I love the pic of your Scooter and Murphy in the Fidorido. How does the Lookout tether the animal to the seat? How easy is it to take it out and put it back in the car? Ann's picture makes the Fidorido look very safe because of the harness tether but I do like the cozy look of the Lookout because Murphy almost always just snoozes on the way to work.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I have 3 lookout car seats and the pups love them! They are great on long car rides. The pups just settle in and go to sleep.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I have two lookout seats too. A larger one for Brady and the smaller one for Dugan. I am always taking them in and out of the car and it is very easy. It just seatbelts right in. The strap attaches to the seatbelt and has a clip to attach to the harness. If Murphy likes to curl up and sleep, this is a great seat for him!


----------



## Leah (Jan 12, 2010)

I knew this was the place to come for advice on car seats.

After a quick look at snoozerpetbed.com, it appears that the Lookout 2 seat can go in the front or the back seat. They come in small, medium and large. A large would have to go in the back seat if you have a console in the front. It also has a tether to tie the dogs to the seat. My girls are so wild at this age, it may be a while before they're ready to learn to ride in a seat.


----------



## Laurasch (Jul 1, 2008)

We have a Lookout II medium as well (never use the drawer, not easy to access). My two guys fit in it cozily. I now use a simple leash splitter to attach from their halters to the carseat strap. It works really well, they are tethered in but still have just enough room to rearrange themselves and stay comfortable. (In these pics one is hooked from halter to the strap, the other tied with his leash to the seatbelt, not as good an arrangement). I'm sure, due to the airbag, they should be in back, but I just can't help myself. I keep them up front with me. (But at least I don't drive with the window open!  )


----------



## Leah (Jan 12, 2010)

Thank you so much for the pictures. I wanted to get an idea of the sizes relationship between a car seat that would fit in the front and two dogs. That is most likely what I'll buy.

Your kids are so well behaved.


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

I just got home from buying a car seat at PetSmart. Lily loves it. She normally tries to climb in my lap during the car ride, even with her harness seat belt on. Well you can see how much she enjoyed this one:
Amazon.com: Good Pet Stuff Travelin' Dog Pet Seat: Kitchen & Dining
She likes being able to see out the window. Its kind of like a booster seat for dogs and her harness attaches to it.
P.S. The picture is not clear but FYI I dont have a strap strapping her down on the seat. This is her seatbelt harness and the strap that holds it, its hard to tell from the camera phone pic.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Laura-I wouldn't put the seat in the front unless you can turn off the airbag. My vet told me story not long ago of a dog that was killed in the front seat when the airbag went off in an otherwise minor collision. :Cry:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> Laura-I wouldn't put the seat in the front unless you can turn off the airbag. My vet told me story not long ago of a dog that was killed in the front seat when the airbag went off in an otherwise minor collision. :Cry:


California law says children UNDER 12 shouldn't be in the front seat......they weigh more than havs! I would *never* put a dog in the front seat.


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

mintchip said:


> California law says children UNDER 12 shouldn't be in the front seat......they weigh more than havs! I would *never* put a dog in the front seat.


Well I don't know about anyone else's car, but in my toyota if the seatbelt is clicked in and engaged, and the weight on the seat is less than 50 lbs the *airbag turns off*. A light goes on on my dash letting me know when it is not engaged, so this is why I feel safe putting Lily up front with me. Otherwise, I agree it is a huge safety hazard. Other cars may have similar safety features. I am not sure, but I think if you bring your car to the dealership they can turn off the airbag for you.

Is it still an issue if the airbag is off?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I also have a toyota with the same system.
I'm saying that about front seats because we have been having storms today and I saw an accident on my way to work this AM where a dog (beagle) went through a windshield of a brand new Lexus.


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

mintchip said:


> I also have a toyota with the same system.
> I'm saying that about front seats because we have been having storms today and I saw an accident on my way to work this AM where a dog (beagle) went through a windshield of a brand new Lexus.


Oh that poor dog. But wouldn't the dog have to be unrestrained (no seatbelt) to go through the windshield?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I could see the leash hanging in the windshield glass


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

Oh goodness thats terrible.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I always have my boys riding in the back. I wouldn't risk their safety in the front any more than I would put my three year old grandson there, even though it would be nicer for all of us to see each other on the trip. An accident is something we never plan on, but if your dog is the one in a thousand that suffers a fatal result, it doesn't matter that the numbers were low.


----------



## Leah (Jan 12, 2010)

mintchip said:


> I could see the leash hanging in the windshield glass


Just because the dog had a leash on doesn't mean that he was restrained. If I recall, I didn't always take leashes off dogs if we were going to the vet or somewhere else close to home.


----------



## brookeandcolby (Dec 31, 2009)

I just got the Snoozer Lookout II and so far I love it! I got it on sale at a local pet shop for $50! What a deal!


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Great thread and ya'll answered my questions on airbag/front seat issues. 

I need to get Murray a car seat. He wanted to go with me the other day. He ran out and hopped in the car and was sitting in the middle of the back seat. So proud of himself and so sad when I told him he couldn't go. Poor baby...I wish I could take him in the library with me.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Anyone have this model? It's a 3 in 1, kinda like that I can store all Roscoe's stuff under there...

http://www.pettravelcenter.com/products/detail/297/3/1


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

galaxie said:


> Anyone have this model? It's a 3 in 1, kinda like that I can store all Roscoe's stuff under there...
> 
> http://www.pettravelcenter.com/products/detail/297/3/1


My friend does and LOVES it


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

It looks great, and I like it because the fabric on the inside is like a microfiber instead of the fluffy wooly stuff...Roscoe chews that stuff off all his toys and tries to eat it. I really don't need to spend $100 on a car seat for him to just devour it as I drive! LOL


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Looks nice!


----------



## Laurasch (Jul 1, 2008)

just a couple thoughts (don't read if you already got it!  ) :
- My dogs like to hang out over the edges (when they 'need' to stretch out and when they're warm), so nice soft sides that support their weight work well. not sure how the mesh front would hold up. 
- I never get to the drawer in front of mine, as it's not easy to reach once it's inside the car. 
- 13x14" inside dimensions might be a bit small for some Havs.
Don't mean to be a spoiler, just trying to help since you asked. Happy shopping!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks, Laura!

I already ordered it, Roscoe is not quite 10 lbs yet and I don't think (hope) that he will get any bigger than 12 or 13. I ordered it form Petco so if I decide I don't like it I can always take it back to the store!


----------

